# How do you prepare Scallops?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The season is just a little more than a month away, and we are going to PSJ to pick some up. We love the things. We work for all day cleaning them, and eat the fruit of our efforts in just a few minutes. 

What do you do with Bay Scallops?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont want to mask the delicate sweet flavor. A little olive oil and sea salt and touch of ground pepper or old bay and a quick browning on both sides , med. high heat. If big enough you can grill em. Its what you acompany the scalopes withthat make the dish, other than that i've really never seen them cooked any other way.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a very easy way to clean them also. If you take all of your scallops and put the in a cooler with half ice and half water and wait for a few hours all of your scallops will pop open on there own. Then goto Wal-Mart and buy a cheap shop vac and take out the filter. When you pop open the scallops just suck all of the guts out and all your left with is the meat.

To cook them you can leave them on the half shell and use a little butter and garlic and grill them.

They are also good fried and you can make some fettucini alfredo scallops by sauteing the scallops in some light extra virgin olive oil and making the noodles and sauce. 

The later in the season you go the bigger they are. We have went the past 3 years in July and August, this year we are going to try and go in September and catch the last 4 days. Good luck and have fun, watch out for sharks as they are everywhere in Port St Joe.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (5/23/2009)*Dont want to mask the delicate sweet flavor. A little olive oil and sea salt and touch of ground pepper or old bay and a quick browning on both sides , med. high heat. If big enough you can grill em. Its what you acompany the scalopes withthat make the dish, other than that i've really never seen them cooked any other way.


Ummm my *FAVORITE* seafood....that is the way we cook them, we don't use Old Bay tho. Cook them FAST.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I put the big ones on a kabob sometimes....The bay scallops are usually deep fried or stir fried.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We have friends that go down to PSJ every year and get them also. I was thinking about making a trip down there this year and try my hand at it. I like them cooked just about anyway you can fried, grilled, sauteed, blackend, etc.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I pan fry mine just like shrimp scampi. Garlic Butter


----------

